# Your valuable possesion



## Master of Blades (Jun 27, 2003)

Whats the most valuable possesion you own? For me its probably a sword that gets passed down through my family and my number 1 issue of Silver Surfer from the 60's. I have to think before I type anything else lol


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

1833 Greek Gold coin in MS-60 condition.


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2003)

Like I'd tell you!  Next thing I know, my house has been broken in to and it's gone.  Nice Try!


----------



## grimfang (Jun 28, 2003)

My cup! (my mouthpeice is a distant second)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Like I'd tell you!  Next thing I know, my house has been broken in to and it's gone.  Nice Try! *



S.O.B!!!!!!!!! I didn't give that enough thought.  .....For all you all to know ( ) My stuff is located in a safe remotely located away from my house. Anybody that comes to my door gets met by me with a stick in one hand and a whole lot of anger in the other. :rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 28, 2003)

> Anybody that comes to my door gets met by me with a stick in one hand and a whole lot of anger in the other



Jason,

Yeah, go to the "BOB post" and see where thats going.....


Me- most valuable - My family- anything else can be replaced:asian:


----------



## MountainSage (Jun 28, 2003)

My wife and children are of the most value to me and about the only thing beside my families farm that I would kill to protect.  Now don't you kenpo folks feel small and petty.

Mountain Sage


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *Now don't you kenpo folks feel small and petty.
> 
> Mountain Sage *



Hmmm- I count two responses from kenpoists and three from other arts. And it is interesting you count people as your possessions. :boing2: :boing2: :boing2: 

Of course I'd fight to -someone's- death to protect my husband, and would attempt to save my cat from a fire...

Speaking of posessions I'd say my father's dog tags and the flag that covered his casket, and my engagement ring.  That's it for me. I know my husband values his father's rosary beads and watch, and he loves his own guitars and basses. In fact he plans to be buried with one of his guitars. (Eventually)


----------



## MountainSage (Jun 28, 2003)

Jill666,


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 28, 2003)

Haveing lost every possesion in a fire once I dont think I can answere this question. 
There are a few things my wife and I keep in a safe  place but most things can be replaced, not that I would want to.   
My mental abilities I guess ( I think I still posses them)


----------



## The 14th Style (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *S.O.B!!!!!!!!! I didn't give that enough thought.  .....For all you all to know ( ) My stuff is located in a safe remotely located away from my house. Anybody that comes to my door gets met by me with a stick in one hand and a whole lot of anger in the other. :rofl: *




Not sure about the rest of you, but I could have lived without the coming to my door with a stick in my hand visual.
Yuk,  :rofl:  
Anyway, I have a Kris that my teacher gave me that means a lot to me. My guitars and the green chile stew my mom made when she was here last week. God I love home cooking!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

The "stick" in reference is an escrima stick.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> *Not sure about the rest of you, but I could have lived without the coming to my door with a stick in my hand visual.
> *



Where do you live that you haven't carried a stick, knife, or gun to the door!!

OK, maybe I need to move (for the 15th time). 

As for my escrima stick, I carry that in the car.  

:2pistols:


----------



## Seig (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *My wife and children are of the most value to me and about the only thing beside my families farm that I would kill to protect.  Now don't you kenpo folks feel small and petty.
> 
> Mountain Sage *


See Stick's post.....he beat you to it, and he's IKKO


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *My wife and children are of the most value to me and about the only thing beside my families farm that I would kill to protect.  Now don't you kenpo folks feel small and petty.
> 
> Mountain Sage *



I believe you were referring to me. When I seen this thread my interpretation was to cite inanimate objects only. Posessions are one thing but people are totally another. If you answered family that is fine however I stated objects.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Where do you live that you haven't carried a stick, knife, or gun to the door!! *



:rofl: In the sticks sweetie!!! in hillbillyville 



> OK, maybe I need to move (for the 15th time).



Nah, you are fine.



> As for my escrima stick, I carry that in the car.



A woman after my heart! _(j/k only)_


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 29, 2003)

PLEASE notice,  I did not say my family was a "posession"

"posessed?"  maybe


like I said,  ANYTHING else can be replaced, or recovered.


Like Jason inferred careful reading of each post does help a bit.  


I "Welcome everyone at the door, walkway, or yard" 

where it goes from there well/////////  :erg:


----------



## rachel (Jun 29, 2003)

My 9 year old daughter is the most valued thing in my life. As for a possession, hmm, probably the bible my mother was holding when she died.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Like Jason inferred careful reading of each post does help a bit.  *



Just like Kenpo; There's not really a right or wrong just an individuals interpretation.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Whats the most valuable possesion you own? For me its probably a sword that gets passed down through my family and my number 1 issue of Silver Surfer from the 60's. I have to think before I type anything else lol  *



Jason Farnsworths phone number, ,so I can terrorize him day, or nite!


----------



## Mon Mon (Jun 29, 2003)

the 12 guage is my most prized possession and its a great security system as well :2pistols:


----------



## The 14th Style (Jun 29, 2003)

> The "stick" in reference is an escrima stick.



Sure it was buddy,  



> Where do you live that you haven't carried a stick, knife, or gun to the door!!



I have carried a weapon to the door before, many times.
But what I meant was, that he had his stick in...um, ahh. I mean his hand was on his...umm. Crap ! Never mind.  



> OK, maybe I need to move (for the 15th time).



Trust me you don't want to live here It's overcast and still like 90 degrees. Good God it's friggin hot here! 



> As for my escrima stick, I carry that in the car.



Cool, I carry my sticks in my car too.
I'm also thinking of buying a collapsible baton. 
I wonder how many other people carry Eskrima sticks in their car.?


----------



## Ender (Jun 29, 2003)

I find it interesting that people will try to argue or make fun others posts.

what one holds valuable may be intangible...love of family and friends for example.

what one holds as possesions may have intangible value such as gifts or heirlooms...or even things people have worked for.

the point is that a "valuable possesion" may be separate, neither or both.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## Jill666 (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I find it interesting that people will try to argue or make fun others posts.
> *



AW- come on- Sage was having some fun, and I responded in kind. Deal with it.


----------



## Disco (Jun 30, 2003)

My integrity.............................:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *AW- come on- Sage was having some fun, and I responded in kind. Deal with it. *



You crack me up.:rofl:


----------



## anne (Jul 1, 2003)

This certainly is an interesting thread.  

For me, it'd be my journal.  Four years of thoughts, good & bad experiences are all in there.  I would be really upset if I ever lost it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anne _
> *This certainly is an interesting thread.
> 
> For me, it'd be my journal.  Four years of thoughts, good & bad experiences are all in there.  I would be really upset if I ever lost it. *



Excellent point.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

My most treasured posessions are my memories. I carry them everywhere and no one can take them away from me.  Best of all, every day adds to that treasure trove.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 5, 2003)

Seg sez - 





> My most treasured posessions are my memories. I carry them everywhere and no one can take them away from me. Best of all, every day adds to that treasure trove.




OKAY    WILBUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:barf:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *
> 
> OKAY    WILBUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :shrug: You know you're going to pay for that, right?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:shrug: You know you're going to pay for that, right? *



Ok, the betting window is now open!


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, the betting window is now open! *


No, I will not openly take it out on him, I will be fiendish and teach his wife things she can practice on him.....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, I will not openly take it out on him, I will be fiendish and teach his wife things she can practice on him..... *



Woe to any student of Master Seig.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, the betting window is now open! *



You'd better stay out of it, you know Seig still owes you for using his signature move. Now that i'll bet on.


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

Just remember fellas, I stay awake all night with next to nothing to do.  That gives me lots of time for plotting.....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Just remember fellas, I stay awake all night with next to nothing to do.  That gives me lots of time for plotting..... *



Same here!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Same here! *




OH  . All you have time for is trying to domesticate an armadillo!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *OH  . All you have time for is trying to domesticate an armadillo! *



I wish for an Armadillo.. ohhh wouldn't mouse and sadie be miffed


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 7, 2003)

For my next "impression"

Whirling Dervish...................

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *For my next "impression"
> 
> Whirling Dervish...................
> ...



what a sight.. you whirling dervishing.. and me TessManian Deviling.... ahhh


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what a sight.. you whirling dervishing.. and me TessManian Deviling.... ahhh *



Congrats on your third black.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Congrats on your third black. *



*G* Thanks~!!  Just got home from an hour of sparring.. and it's still 90 degrees outside.. the sweat is running ~!!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

Monday- Slight Chance of Rain, 80% chance of *****-Slaps
Tuesday- 50% chance of rain, 80% chance of *****-slaps
Wednesday-80% chance of rain, 90% chance of ***** slaps
Thursday- 90% chance of rain, 100% chance of ***** Slaps
Friday- Who cares, 100% chance of ***** Slaps


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **G* Thanks~!!  Just got home from an hour of sparring.. and it's still 90 degrees outside.. the sweat is running ~!!! *



I love to sweat!!!!!!........I missed class on monday 'cause of the violent weather around here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Monday- Slight Chance of Rain, 80% chance of *****-Slaps
> Tuesday- 50% chance of rain, 80% chance of *****-slaps
> Wednesday-80% chance of rain, 90% chance of ***** slaps
> ...



I like it!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I love to sweat!!!!!!........I missed class on monday 'cause of the violent weather around here. *


You'll be able to sweat to your heart's content here.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You'll be able to sweat to your heart's content here. *



He'll be sweating when I get a hold of him.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He'll be sweating when I get a hold of him. *


Talk's cheap


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Talk's cheap *



Yep, gotta keep an eye on the budget.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He'll be sweating when I get a hold of him. *



 Keep touting me and the stronger I become!!!!!!!.......Vengence will be mine. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, gotta keep an eye on the budget.  *


Are you already tryihng to weasel your way out of coming up here?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Are you already tryihng to weasel your way out of coming up here? *



Sounds like it to me.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sounds like it to me. *



Jason, this conest will be like in Pro Wrestling, "Loser leaves town!"


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Jason, this conest will be like in Pro Wrestling, "Loser leaves town!" *


That's stupid, you'll both be leaving after a few days.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's stupid, you'll both be leaving after a few days. *



I know, then everybody wins!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Jason, this conest will be like in Pro Wrestling, "Loser leaves town!" *



That's fine. The town won't be big enough for the two of us.:rofl:  You just might have to stay with that dude playing the banjo on the street corner.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I know, then everybody wins! *



Now I'd like to have a smiley standing with his arms folded shaking his head side to side. _(only because that's what I'm doing now)_


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's stupid, you'll both be leaving after a few days. *



I'm telling you Seig, it's definately his old timers.


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm telling you Seig, it's definately his old timers. *


Next thing you know, he'll be telling us about training barefoot in the snow, up hill.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Next thing you know, he'll be telling us about training barefoot in the snow, up hill....... *



From Texas even.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 12, 2003)

Nah!

 More like doing deep knee bends and extended horse stances in a Cholla cactus patch while nakey nake under the full moon.....................


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Nah!
> 
> More like doing deep knee bends and extended horse stances in a Cholla cactus patch while nakey nake under the full moon..................... *



Uh, no. That's what they did in Australia! Ask the Goldenone!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Uh, no. That's what they did in Australia! Ask the Goldenone! *



How do you know?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How do you know? *



I saw it in "Crocodile Dundee!"


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Nah!
> 
> More like doing deep knee bends and extended horse stances in a Cholla cactus patch while nakey nake under the full moon..................... *




Somehow... I think Pete is speaking from true life experience here


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Somehow... I think Pete is speaking from true life experience here  *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Tess,
That was funny.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Tess,
> That was funny. *


Jason,
You have met Pete and think that is funny?


----------

